# Cycle buddies?



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Hi ladies
I am back on the rollercoaster again and I am looking for some cycle buddies?  I am having FET with transfer due for 26th of Nov? Anyone else having tx soon?  I am praying it will be 6th time lucky  
Baby dust to all,
Pat


----------



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Pat, not cycling but just wanted to wish you all the best for your cycle, really hoping it goes great for you. You definitely deserve for your dreams to come true xx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Ahh thanks sparkle. How are you doing huni??


----------



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

Doing good thanks, 15 weeks pg with no2 after a natural FET with our last remaining 3 frosties. Are you doing any therapies or anything this time? I can really recommend maya massage, although it's pretty pricey! I hope you get some cycle buddies, this board has been so quiet for so long!


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Aww congrats huni. Doing reflexology again and hoping and praying!!


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

The very best of luck patbatz. So delighted to see you here again and I'll be lighting a candle for you xx


----------



## IVF#1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey, 

I think we'll be having our et around same time  

Xx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Hey thats great ivf1 is this your first tx?


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Pat

Just want to wish you all the best Hun.

Sparkle, congrats hope you are keeping well

Jillyhen x


----------



## IVF#1 (Oct 29, 2013)

patbaz said:


> Hey thats great ivf1 is this your first tx?


Hi

We had our first cycle at RFC and unfortunately wasn't successful.
This is our second go at ICSI and hoping we get lucky this time 

How's things with you?

xx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

What clinic are you using this time??

I am doing ok apart from the headaches from the burselin injections and I really feel like nothing is happening at this stage. I suppose I am wishing my life away but I just want to be pregnant and have my family ASAP. 

What stage are you at?

Jillyhen thanks for thinking of me huni x how are you doing?


----------



## IVF#1 (Oct 29, 2013)

We went with GCRM for this cycle.
Where are you at?

Yeah I know that feeling well   

I had prostap injection last week, and going to start the injections end of this week. 
One minute I'm all excited then next I'm in such bad form.
The prostap is making me go nuts lol.


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

I am with origin and really don't have anything bad to say about them!!

I haven't really had any mood swings as of yet but I know they are coming. God help my DH 

Which consultant are you under? I've heard great things about GCRM if this round doesn't work I think I will try GCRM


----------



## IVF#1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah well atm my mood swings are quite bad actually.
It is really doing my head in.
Last night I just wanted to cry for no reason   lol

We are with Dr Moohan, so far everyone at GCRM have been lovely.


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Patbaz,

Jumping on to wish you luck for your FET. Will be keeping an eye out to see how you get on.

Katie x


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Ahh thanks Katie. How are you getting on with your little ones?

Ivf my brother and his wife have nothing but good things to say about dr moohan. I'd say you're in good hands there huni. How are the mood swings today?


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Pat,

They are doing so well. Hard to manage now they are running around and climbing up on absolutely everything but very good fun. Honestly as soon as your little one(s) are with you, you realise you would go through treatment 100 times to have them. 

Katie


----------

